
Show HN: A Dumber version of Kite - yranadive
https://www.greppage.com
======
yranadive
I'm the creator of GrepPage. GrepPage has a very simple search interface on
top of your own programming notes. Use it to recall those hard to remember
shortcuts, commands, snippets, whatever. Hope you find it useful. Cheers.

~~~
brudgers
This seems like something I might want to run on my "own" server so I have
control over the data life cycle. Is there source code available?

